#ubuntu-tv 2012-04-17
<jhodapp> hello, anybody around?
<jhodapp> Has anybody been doing much with Ubuntu TV so far in a volunteer capacity?
<tgm4883> jhodapp, not much with Ubuntu TV yet, but I'm finishing up a Unity scope for MythTV
<tgm4883> once Ubuntu TV has the right parts in place, it will fit nicely into that
<jhodapp> that's pretty cool tgm4883
<jhodapp> do you have a URL for that?
<tgm4883> jhodapp, yea, it's just a BZR branch right now, I'm still working on the packaging
<tgm4883> https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/unity-scope-mythtv
<jhodapp> awesome, Ubuntu TV is going to be awesome
<tgm4883> hmm, I'm not at home to test, but I may have the packaging done for that now
<jhodapp> tgm4883: in what ways are you interested in helping out with Ubuntu TV?
<tgm4883> I want to see MythTV functionality in it
<jhodapp> such as?
<tgm4883> I think that rather than roll a new backend for DVR functionality, that we should connect to existing platforms (such as MythTV) to provide the recording capability
<jhodapp> absolutely
<jhodapp> It's a major undertaking to implement full DVR functionality, I've done it professionally at a previous employer.
<tgm4883> popey, is progress still happening on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/MergePlan
<jhodapp> tgm4883: I'm a member of the Ubuntu TV team for Canonical just for your reference, but I'm new to the team so I'm coming up to speed on things.
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> well then I redirect that last question at you, is progress still happening on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/MergePlan
<jhodapp> I don't have that knowledge quite yet, so it was still to direct that to popey.
<jhodapp> *still good
<tgm4883> my understanding is that Ubuntu TV still can't handle episodic content very well
<tgm4883> but admittedly, I haven't looked in a few months
<jhodapp> That's right, what's implemented right now is mostly just demoware too so much of it will most likely be modified or replaced.
<tgm4883> right, so if you look at the code I posted earlier (which still needs cleaned up a bit) I had to kinda mangle it into something that could be useful for seasons/episodes
<jhodapp> ok
<tgm4883> What I really need is something in Unity that allows me to send that info separately, that way it could be searched for (and better yet, organized in the Ubuntu TV frontend)
<jhodapp> So you're looking for a more formal metadata interface from guide data for the current program being played
<tgm4883> jhodapp, so the DVR functionality that I've seen in Ubuntu TV looks like this  http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntunewsru/6668617505/
<tgm4883> but AFAIK that is all fake and there is no format right now that I can present the info in that will do that
<jhodapp> yeah
<tgm4883> There is a lack of documentation right now (expectedly)
<jhodapp> yeah, I think after this upcoming UDS, you'll really start to see the project kicked into high-gear
<tgm4883> which kinda sucks because either A) nobody can write stuff for Ubuntu TV yet, or B) we write stuff for Unity and when the functionality does get added in Ubuntu TV we might have to rewrite everything
<tgm4883> I hope so
<jhodapp> A would be risky right now and B is accurate.
<tgm4883> and that kinda sucks for something that was announced at the last UDS and shown off at CES
<jhodapp> yeah, that is a long time to wait around
<tgm4883> Yep
<jhodapp> well the waiting time should rapidly be over
<tgm4883> I'll plan on attending any Ubuntu TV sessions remotely this UDS
<tgm4883> I talked to Will Cooke a bit at the last one, but it was pretty early
<jhodapp> excellent, that's a great idea
<jhodapp> ok
<tgm4883> A bit of background, I'm a developer for Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> There have been quite some changes in the latest version of MythTV that make it work really well with other frontends now (eg. ubuntu TV)
<jhodapp> very good to have you helping out with Ubuntu TV then
<jhodapp> So you're very familiar with the inner workings of MythTV?
<tgm4883> I'm pretty familiar, I don't work on MythTV directly, but I've worked with the MythTV developer
<jhodapp> ok
<tgm4883> There is a new services API they have that is meant to fix issues with 3rd party frontends  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Services_API
<tgm4883> Basically an official way to stream shows from the backend now, without having to hack the myth protocol
<jhodapp> so it's a high level frontend web api to get the backend to do what you want
<tgm4883> yes
<jhodapp> soap/wsdl is an interesting choice for that
<tgm4883> version 1 of my scope just searches the available shows and will stream it in either the default video player on the desktop or mythavtest if it is installed
<jhodapp> ok
<tgm4883> one of the advantages of mythavtest is you still get automatic commercial skipping
<jhodapp> that is a cool feature for sure
<tgm4883> version 2 will add some configuration to it allowing on the fly transcoding in case you are on a different device, slow network connection, etc
<tgm4883> jhodapp, oh, another feature that would be pretty important is having a way to trigger the show being marked watched after it hits a certain point
<tgm4883> the streaming functionality will just stream the show, I don't believe it marks it as watched (nor should it by itself)
<jhodapp> good point
<tgm4883> but, this is all still too early to worry about
<jhodapp>  tgm4883: how familiar are you with GStreamer?
<tgm4883> not too familiar
<jhodapp> ok
<jhodapp> tgm4883: well hopefully we get to collaborate and work on Ubuntu TV together in the near future.
<msvb> I had some ideas today about the upcoming Raspberry Pi ARM devices and putting the Ubuntu TV distro/package on them.
<msvb> Think that could be a marriage made in heaven.
<jhodapp> It certainly would be a fun project :)
<jhodapp> I've been wanting to get my hands on one of those boards
<msvb> No idea how long we still wait, but word was out that they would soon ship.
<msvb> On their website they show the first crates that arrived from manufacturing.
<msvb> …and of course a few hundred (probably) have been given out to the pilot groups.
<msvb> Heard something about a school somewhere that got the first ones.
<jhodapp> that makes sense since that's one of their primary targets (schools)
<msvb> Probably Ubuntu TV + Raspberry Pi = very nice experiment.
<jhodapp> I wish the second version had dual ethernet as it'd make a fantastic network appliance platform
<msvb> You're right, it could take a battery and be a portable router.
<msvb> Wireless and so on.
<msvb> Route to a GSM gateway, maybe on board.
<jhodapp> yeah, I want to use it for a low power, inexpensive Linux firewall
<msvb> Much dreaming.
<jhodapp> :)
<msvb> Seems that the only missing thing to taking a chunk of market from PC Engines and Soekris are the NICs.
<msvb> Throughput is probably sufficient for routing as well as the Alix boards do.
<jhodapp> So what are your thoughts on Ubuntu TV? Are you thinking you'll be interested in helping out with it in the near future?
<msvb> …at 1/4 the price with additional features like HDMI (great to have on a firewall of course.)
<msvb> I'
<msvb> I'm trying to organize things at the upcoming UDS for Ubuntu TV.
<msvb> Partially out of egocentric reasons (to happily be involved.)
<jhodapp> Excellent, are you a Canonical employee or just eager volunteer?
<msvb> Eager volunteer.
<msvb> Sounds like we have similar goals.
<msvb> You going to the UDS in Oakland next month by chance?
<jhodapp> yes, though I get to work on Ubuntu TV whether I volunteer or not :)
<jhodapp> yes, I'll be there!
<jhodapp> my first UDS ever
<msvb> Hey cool, me too. Quite confusing but I suppose things will clear up when the teams stop working on 12.04.
<jhodapp> UDS will be a major kickoff for Ubuntu TV
<msvb> If they give me the privilege of coordinating the Raspberry Pi + Ubuntu TV meeting (that's what I proposed today) then we should plan the meeting together.
<msvb> Set the starting agenda and make a website or whatever.
<jhodapp> yeah, I'm excited about Ubuntu TV to contribute in many different ways
<jhodapp> I'm not sure what our reference platform will be (if it's not the PC by default), but Raspberry Pi may be a good choice (not sure without more research)
<jhodapp> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey jhodapp!
<jhodapp> welcome to ubuntu tv! :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<popey> gosh, busy in here this evening
<tgm4883> popey, you mean this morning. You are on some strange UK time
<popey> LD
<popey> er ☺
#ubuntu-tv 2012-04-18
<mhall119> jhodapp: Ubuntu won't run on rasberry pi
<mhall119> it's ARMv6, Ubuntu only supports v7 and up
<jhodapp> mhall119: wasn't aware of those details, thanks!
<milan> i have build ubuntu-tv on my pandaboard, when starting with -opengl it is incredible slow, without -opengl it is much faster, any ideas?
<milan> rsalveti, robclark anyone of you an idea how to call unity-2d-shell to get full accleration on pandaboard?
<robclark> milan, we had some patches to make qtmobility use an eglImage extension for rendering video which will be way faster than texture upload
<milan> robclark: yes, i read this on the blog of rsalveti, but which parameters do you add? -opengl or nothing? or a third choice?
<robclark> milan, -opengl
<milan> robclark, thanks seems that the linaro overlay ppa does not contain the patched qtmobility, will try the version from your github
<robclark> ahh.. well I guess rsalveti would know about that when he shows up
#ubuntu-tv 2012-04-19
<tgm4883> Thought I would post this here as well, if anyone has a MythTV backend and wants to help test my unity mythtv scope and provide feedback http://mythbuntu.org/unity-scope-mythtv
#ubuntu-tv 2013-04-15
<Lil-|^Red> ~OT | Saw this recently. I know things be quiet at moment. but battle-on g\dude. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l4qG6kEvoE
#ubuntu-tv 2013-04-19
<msvb> * Hmm.
#ubuntu-tv 2013-04-21
<jacekn> hey. I was going to test the TV interface on my desktop PC but there is a problem with the settings button when I want to change form factor. After clicking there are no options. Is this a known problem?
<tgm4883> jacekn, you probably need to install libqt4-declarative-particles
<tgm4883> jacekn, https://plus.google.com/u/0/104659991254860976283/posts/b7xRDhdLSsy
